# Resistance Bands



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So, I have a sort of home gym/setup at home; bench, squat rack with spotters, dumbells, barbells, chin up bar.. but been toying with the idea of getting some resistance bands. A pulley type machine would be cool, but the only space I have to workout in is in bedroom where all my equipment is, so was thinking of getting some bands to do exercises such as standing chest flies, sitting rowing, tricep push downs, facepulls etc...

Just wondering if anyone has any or use any, and if they're any good for a regular workout? I know they're mainly used for on the go workouts.

Cheers!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bands are fantastic tools, much harder than cables the further you contract the greater the tension.

They work fantastically with cables too, for example we perform tricep pressdowns with a band and cable, decent tension from the start and it only gets harder, 2 second pause at lockout under all that tension is grim.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Bands are fantastic tools, much harder than cables the further you contract the greater the tension.
> 
> They work fantastically with cables too, for example we perform tricep pressdowns with a band and cable, decent tension from the start and it only gets harder, 2 second pause at lockout under all that tension is grim.


Cheers, so defo worth getting for a home setup where machines aren't an option?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hard to find some decent ones with the door anchor thing.

One of the sets had the "very heavy" at 9KG ffs. :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Good to know I've been thinking about getting some


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Myprotein sell decent bands


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No handles tho for doors and stuff, think they're for like pull-ups and squat added resistance


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

in my basement gym i only have a rack, adjustable bench, bar and plates.

but with bands i can do tricep pushdowns, chest flys/crossover variations, leg curls, banded goodmornings are pretty good too, band curls


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> in my basement gym i only have a rack, adjustable bench, bar and plates.
> 
> but with bands i can do tricep pushdowns, chest flys/crossover variations, leg curls, banded goodmornings are pretty good too, band curls


sounds similar to me mate, what bands did you get? theres alot of normal ones out there, but hard to find some with the door anchor thing, found some in US but would be expensive for P&P


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> sounds similar to me mate, what bands did you get? theres alot of normal ones out there, but hard to find some with the door anchor thing, found some in US but would be expensive for P&P


i got loads from this crowd. was the cheapest i could find

http://www.ironwoodyfitness.com/


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just make sure you don't get cheap unbranded ones, got some off eBay once and it snapped at full stretch, got a pretty savage whip on my shin that drew blood haha. Still got the rest of the set, all I use them for these days is just grouping them up and doing band pullaparts for rear delts, brilliant exercise.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

My favourite resistance band was Chumbawamba.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> i got loads from this crowd. was the cheapest i could find
> 
> http://www.ironwoodyfitness.com/


what about handles or anchors to put in the door?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> what about handles or anchors to put in the door?


no handles. ive never even seen bands with handles come with em. i just hold onto the band, on clip on a large caribiner and hold onto that.

to anchor them, i made my squat rack with band pegs. but you just loop them around a dumbbell or another piece of equipment.


----------

